# Male or Female?



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
This is my hedgehog Peach. I bought her from Petland and they told me she was a female.

Looked through that manual for new owners finally and noticed the pictures dont seem to match up.... lol.....

Is she a female or male???

Thanks,l


----------



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

Definitely a male. Since it looks like a bellybutton.

Congratulations!


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Ahh I ordered a female....sigh lol... shoulda caught on earlier. Guess I should change his name. Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe you could contact the pet store and tell them that it is a male if you feel strongly towards a female? There are no real differences in personalities in male and female hedgehogs, but males do have "boy time" which can be a little awkward for some people. ^^


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a beautiful baby boy! with the cutest little foot-pads in the world, and a lovely enquiring expression.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

What a gorgeous hedgehog. Definitely a boy but a very handsome one to boot.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I can live with him, have become fond of him anyways lol


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Might even be something they did on purpose, male animals are often less popular for various reasons so lots of pet shops just tell you it's a female. But with hedgehogs gender doesn't really matter, there aren't many differences. Boys have their boy time but that's about it. He looks lovely!


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

That is definitely a boy, but omg so cute! He is so tiny and a beautiful color. I have a boy as well, theyre great! Glad you decided to keep him.

I would call the store you got it from though and complain anyway though, maybe you can get some of your money back because thats not right that would lie to you like that. Or, if they are just rather dumb and didnt know, you may help to educate them LOL!


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

*weird bubble*

Ya I want to call them and complain, but don't really see a purpose other than releasing my frustration of being tricked lol.

One more question, what is this small bubble looking part on his stomach, usually actually bigger than the pic. It's between his penis and head. The vet said it may be thin layer of skin and mentioned something about hernia? You can push it in and it disappears, but then shows back up.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Can't seem to find it in the search

Thanks,


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know for sure but could it be his navel?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

...you have the most relaxed hedgehog in the world to be able to do that!

You might need to start a new thread for it to get eyeballs from someone who might know that skips past this one due to its original topic & subject heading.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

He was relaxed when I first got him! In the beginning he would be fine with me doing anything, he would never ball up or hiss. Maybe cuz he was used to the noise by being in a petstore in a mall. Now he has started balling up and hissing! Guess he learning how to use his powers lol.

I'll start a new thread. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Aupolei (Dec 24, 2013)

It looks like that's his belly button, from my experience with puppies. He may have an umbilical hernia, which can be surgically fixed of it becomes a problem, but most animals that are born with it, just live normal lives with an "outie"


----------

